# Painting metal gutters



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Removing the entire gutter and spraying or brushing it will give you the best job, but depending on the condition of the trim, and the quality of job desired, painting them in place is acceptable

Often to properly coat the trim the gutters need to be removed, or at least moved, as they have not been removed to paint underneath during the last few paint jobs (sometimes for decades) and the paint on the trim underneath is in sad shape

If the paint under the trim is in good shape, there's no reason not to paint the gutters in place, really


----------



## bigboyjoel (May 14, 2007)

okay, cool. This is a repaint of the original paint job done about 8 years ago and the paint on the trim is in excellent condition. I think then by your advice I will simply leave them on. That is what I have been thinking all along, just wanted to double check with another person.
Thx


----------



## Ryan the Gutter Guy (Apr 18, 2008)

*Painting Gutters*

Not sure if this is an option, but you may want to look into getting aluminum gutters and downspouts in the color that matches your trim. There are over 25 plus colors available. This would eliminate future painting of your gutters. Painted gutters/downspouts may crack and peal off.


----------



## kjwoodworking (Nov 21, 2007)

Just wanted to add that I removed and painted the gutters on my house with a hammered copper colored rustoleum spray paint I could only find at walmart. 

It looks like copper gutters on the house. Neighbors walking by have commented on the expensive gutters We have and how great they look. 

I painted them about two years ago and they still look good. I don't have gutters on the whole house so it was a small project.

Wanted to share.


----------



## Pro Color (Apr 17, 2008)

kjwoodworking said:


> Just wanted to add that I removed and painted the gutters on my house with a hammered copper colored rustoleum spray paint I could only find at walmart.
> 
> It looks like copper gutters on the house. Neighbors walking by have commented on the expensive gutters We have and how great they look.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like a great idea......:thumbsup:

*Pro Color*


----------



## elscorcho (Apr 29, 2008)

Concur with Procolor-that does sound like a great idea!!!


----------

